# Hardy, low-light plants for sand...



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

I want a few suggestions on some hardy low-light plants for sand substrate (Home Depot). I will just be using the basics...Emperor 400, XP3 canister, and no CO2 injection. I would like the look to be Amazon based. The plants should be idiot proof because this will be my first run with plants. Also does a powerhead affect plants?


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

i am also intrested in this thread. fast replies plz?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Try this link. 
Remember that a very low light setup with no CO2 has very slow growth.

A powerhead in a planted tank is good if placed well. In my experience, every time I increaced the flow of water in a tank, good results took place


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Try this link.
> Remember that a very low light setup with no CO2 has very slow growth.
> 
> A powerhead in a planted tank is good if placed well. In my experience, every time I increaced the flow of water in a tank, good results took place


Great link. Thanks!

What about amazon swords?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Amazon swords do much better in at least 1.5wpg, which is borderline needing CO2. 
They look great when healthy, grown in a tank with medium light and CO2


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Amazon swords do much better in at least 1.5wpg, which is borderline needing CO2.
> They look great when healthy, grown in a tank with medium light and CO2


any sword type plant that is simlar that is considered low-light?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Piranha_Mcfly said:


> Amazon swords do much better in at least 1.5wpg, which is borderline needing CO2.
> They look great when healthy, grown in a tank with medium light and CO2


any sword type plant that is simlar that is considered low-light?
[/quote]

I think the java fern looks somewhat similiar and are ok w/low light!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

There are no swords that are considered low light, sorry.. Medium to high


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

notaverage said:


> Amazon swords do much better in at least 1.5wpg, which is borderline needing CO2.
> They look great when healthy, grown in a tank with medium light and CO2


any sword type plant that is simlar that is considered low-light?
[/quote]

I think the java fern looks somewhat similiar and are ok w/low light!
[/quote]

I may try that. Thanks!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I have 1.3wpg and my plants grow pretty fast. I have play sand and no co2.

Here are my most recent pics. http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=163830


----------

